# Code for biopsy of mesenteric mass



## crhunt78 (Nov 14, 2008)

One of our surgeons did a small bowel resection and a biopsy of a mesenteric mass.  We are using code 44130 for the SBR but I am unable to find an appropriate bx code.  I was looking at 49180 but it is percutaneous and the procedure was open.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mjewett (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you may have made a typo the code for open small bowel resection is 44120. I did find a code for excision of lesion of mesentery, but it is a separate procedure. Code 44820 is bundled with code 44120. I think 44120 is all you can bill.
Melissa-CPC


----------

